# 50/50 for antifreeze coolant mix



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you people use distilled water or regular tap water for 50/50 antifreeze coolant/water
mixture to put into car radiator ?

Does it make any difference what you use ?

Thanks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have always used just plain tap water. If your tap water is really hard water, 
spring/filtered is not a bad idea.

BG


----------



## tom99S104x4 (Aug 10, 2009)

hi, i also used tap water when i lived in the city. but now i have well water which is very hard and after seeing what it does to my my pluming fixstures i use distilled water now. good luck, tom.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Well water is a NO-NO!! I have a waterpump from a '99 Taurus that has *no impeller fins* due to corrosion caused by using well water. The owner kept driving with an overheated condition.......engine is toast and car will be sold for scrap. I hope it's soon....they left it in front of my house!!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Use distilled water. It's cheap, and no minerals or other impurities in it.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Where do you buy distilled water ?

Many stores sell water other then distilled like spring bottled water..

Thanks.




bruiser said:


> Use distilled water. It's cheap, and no minerals or other impurities in it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would say most grocery stores will sell it, if you can't find it, spring water would be the next best thing.

BG


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought that 50/50 antifreeze was 50% water to startwith and you put it in without adding water. Am I wrong on this?

Mack1


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

No, there is pre mix 50-50, add as is, no water needed. I think most people buy the
straight 100% and mix with water.

BG


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You can buy pre-mixed anti-freeze, and most of it will have 50/50 somewhere on the label. And, you can buy straight anti-freeze, that isn't pre-mixed. When you buy the 50/50 pre-mixed stuff, you have to buy twice as much as the straight unmixed stuff.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

bruiser said:


> You can buy pre-mixed anti-freeze, and most of it will have 50/50 somewhere on the label. And, you can buy straight anti-freeze, that isn't pre-mixed. When you buy the 50/50 pre-mixed stuff, you have to buy twice as much as the straight unmixed stuff.


Makes a lot of sense to me:grin:


----------

